# Woodchuck



## jcdeboever (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 2, 2016)

Great shot.  He looks pissed.  Lol


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 2, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> Great shot.  He looks pissed.  Lol



Thanks. I don't think he even knew I was there to be honest. He was too busy munching on bird feed.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 2, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Great shot.  He looks pissed.  Lol
> ...


Well granted I'm hardly an expert on woodchuck facial expressions.. Lol.  Still a great shot

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 2, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...


He does look a little peeved. I suppose I wood be too if all I had to eat was seed....chuckle

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 2, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...


Dude.. they sell wood chips at the hardware store too you know.  Wth?  Lol

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## pjaye (Jun 2, 2016)

Great shot. I agree he does not look amused.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 2, 2016)

How much wood would a Woodchuck chuck if a Woodchuck would chuck wood?


A Woodchuck would chuck all the wood he would chuck.


----------



## nat3wall (Jun 2, 2016)

It looks like a small bear, you would snuggle it to sleep and wake up to all your shoes being destroyed.


----------



## annamaria (Jun 2, 2016)

He's saying....don't mess with me grrrrrr. I like this shot.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jun 2, 2016)

Nice shot jc never seen one before


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 2, 2016)

Great Shot,Tac Sharp.


----------



## Rick50 (Jun 2, 2016)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 3, 2016)

"Find your own damn seed!"


----------



## goooner (Jun 3, 2016)

Nice shot.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 3, 2016)

Great shot.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 3, 2016)

It looks *fierce!* All my "whistle pig" or groundhog shots end up being just that - " end " shots or furry little butts


----------



## nerwin (Jun 3, 2016)

Nice! Looks sharp. I've shot plenty of those but not with a camera. Hahaha.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 3, 2016)

nat3wall said:


> It looks like a small bear, you would snuggle it to sleep and wake up to all your shoes being destroyed.


Wouldn't he only go after your shoes if you lived in Holland?  Hmmm....

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------

